# Portable pool enclosure ?



## chattycathy (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello .
I'm trying to find some ideas for installing a chain link fence around a 10 ft diameter above ground kiddy pool .
I have the chain link already but not the posts .We have a lot of flatrock in the area so digging deep is not an option .
Would deck blocks or cinder blocks hold up the posts of a chain link fence ?
Would wood posts be better or metal ?
I'm looking for something very inexpensive , the kids just want to be able to cool off once in a while so I really need to get this figured out for them .


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Deck blocks won't work and they're pretty much useless for anything else for that matter. I'm no chain link expert but the best way is for you to set the end posts in concrete and then pond the others into the ground. You will have to dig to set the end posts though - sorry.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

A pool is a large liability. Here an enclosure is mandatory and must have features like self-locking gates.
If a child falls in and drowns when you are not around, it remains your responsibility. 
Just food for thought. I lost the fence and the enclosure since the hurricanes in Sept. Very scary and no recourse as eveyone is bcked up until next year. I'm looking into razor wire.


----------

